# Collinite 476/845/915 or something else?



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

I know this has been asked a thousand times but as a new guy I could use a few pointers:wave:

I am going to wash, clay and polish (SRP) my car, but unsure on wax. I want something cheap, easy to apply and long lasting.

People seem to like the Collinite waxes, but I don't understand the differences? People also like the AG HDwax and Victoria Wax Concours.

It will be used on two silver cars so I understand it won't shine like a nice red.

Can anyone help me decide? My gust instinct says Collie 915, but also HD wax comes with some useful applicators.

Finally my budget is £25 as I want one of those Silverline Rotary polishers


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

AG HD wax then or megs #16.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

If I were to buy a colli it would be 915 but that is because I favour the carnauba shimmer opposed to the instant bling shine, but many here have posted pics of cars wearing the coatings you talk about :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Cheap, easy to apply and durable (but not as durable as Collinite) but giving a nicer finish on silver, I'd go with Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger. £15.95, simplicity itself to apply, looks superb on silver. 

From the list you have 845 is the easiest to apply by far, the finish between the 3 Collinites is much and such and the durability is pretty much equal on them all.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

AG HD for 25 quid of Amazon/Ebay. Great wax.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Collie 845 for me, although I havent used 915, I did use 476, but much prefer application and look of 845, and its under £16 so money left for applicators... or go for this kit http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/complete-detailing-kits/collinite-845-carlack-kit/prod_425.html for a couple quid extra.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

A little off topic and not a wax, but offering great protection with very effort, how about Gtechniq C2.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Beancounter said:


> A little off topic and not a wax, but offering great protection with very effort, how about Gtechniq C2.


Is the difference between that and AG EGP night and day?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Is the difference between that and AG EGP night and day?


You can't suggest EGP it's available in places like halfords so must be crap!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bigmc said:


> You can't suggest EGP it's available in places like halfords so must be crap!


Heh heh , I beg to disagree though 
Many people make purchases on rumour rather than performance 
I always ask myself....1) If some lsp products are so long lasting , why do they come in such large quantities? 2) If 2BM wash gets the car 100% clean then why do people wash the drying cloths afterwards??


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree, although C2 comes in 100ml too. I made the mistake of buyin something based upon recommendations from here and won't do it again, I'll try samples of stuff before I buy full/trade size, I always tend to go to AG too as it just works - plain and simple.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

white91 said:


> I know this has been asked a thousand times but as a new guy I could use a few pointers:wave:
> 
> I am going to wash, clay and polish (SRP) my car, but unsure on wax. I want something cheap, easy to apply and long lasting.
> 
> ...


#845 is a beauty on silver. Not the easiest to work with but it will give a lovely wet look to it. I've never tried it but people really do rate the Victoria Concours on silver also.

But if it's cheap, easy and long lasting #845 is a winner.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bigmc said:


> I agree, although C2 comes in 100ml too. I made the mistake of buyin something based upon recommendations from here and won't do it again, I'll try samples of stuff before I buy full/trade size, I always tend to go to AG too as it just works - plain and simple.


I know what you mean, I done that mistake with a shampoo, however it was not life costing, it's not the vote that wins the descision but the performance of the product as in meeting expectations, there will be more budget product users than >£100 products say, so the word is not always good enough 

But the poster should go along with CYC reccomendation , I have not tried any colli, would like to if only to see if it is any more durable than the other offerings


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I love colly 845 and also AG HD wax.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Is the difference between that and AG EGP night and day?


I know what you mean, but I think the durability of C2 is greater than EGP, that said, I've not used EGP for a long time. 
Looks wise I don't think there is anything in it, expecially on silver, my offering was more from an ease of use point; wipe on, little or no curing and a quick buff and you're done. Seem to remember EGP taking longer than that.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

845 definately... but for a different product to consider that would get my vote... Fk1000p :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I think FK1000p adds more to a silver than it does on other colours.
I also have 915 but think the fk works better on silver to my eyes anyway.



Avanti said:


> If 2BM wash gets the car 100% clean then why do people wash the drying cloths afterwards??


I dont...:lol:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd go with the AG HD option for a wax. If you do want a sealant that is easy to use and looks fantastic on silver, try Optiseal, it's top drawer stuff!


----------



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for everyones help. Its clear that any of the waxes mentioned would work very well, so I think for price alone I will try the 845.

Is it worth getting an applicator pad or would a microfibre cloth work just as well (I got a few packs from Asda!)?

Finally am I right to say it can also be used on black plastic trim such as wing mirrors etc?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

i have collinite 915, i just canlt fault it, easy to use, great price, great shine plus protects my paintwork for months..

its one of my favourite waxes of choice for this season ans summer.

or

try fk1000, but have not tryed it so can not comment.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

white91 said:


> Thanks for everyones help. Its clear that any of the waxes mentioned would work very well, so I think for price alone I will try the 845.
> 
> Is it worth getting an applicator pad or would a microfibre cloth work just as well (I got a few packs from Asda!)?
> 
> Finally am I right to say it can also be used on black plastic trim such as wing mirrors etc?


Foam applicator for that if you can. Microfibre applicators soak to much up and get a bit clogged.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> Foam applicator for that if you can. Microfibre applicators soak to much up and get a bit clogged.


I second that the sponge pads are great.:thumb:


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

I like 845 myself. I used it over winter for the first time (november) , applied it at 3 degrees outside with only one coat. Still beading seriously strongly.


----------



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just found a place near me thats doing HD wax for £22.99, as it comes with two applicators and a finishing cloth I'm tempted.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

white91 said:


> Just found a place near me thats doing HD wax for £22.99, as it comes with two applicators and a finishing cloth I'm tempted.


Don't think about it, do it :thumb:
It will cost you more than you save to find it any cheaper


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

white91 said:


> Thanks for everyones help. Its clear that any of the waxes mentioned would work very well, so I think for price alone I will try the 845.
> 
> Is it worth getting an applicator pad or would a microfibre cloth work just as well (I got a few packs from Asda!)?
> 
> Finally am I right to say it can also be used on black plastic trim such as wing mirrors etc?


You get applicators and a quality cloth in the box with AG HD. It really is a bargain off Amazon for a top class product.:thumb:

Sorry read the wrong page before commenting, you've already found it. Great price that.


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

I've recently converted to 915 and it is lovely!
But I will be doing the "leapfrog" method when I next apply as it was a ***** to remove from the whole car haha
The shine is great and the durability is well known.


----------



## steejk (Feb 7, 2011)

I just bought collinite 915 + Bilt Hamber 200g clay + foam applicator and microfibre for £30 off ebay.


----------



## chillihound (Oct 17, 2009)

I have used 915 for the last year, detailed my car last week of September and it's still beading and sheeting water - the stuff seems indestructible.

I may try a can of FK1000P as posted in this thread and elsewhere that it is good for Silver paint which I have.


----------

